# Active directory and DHCP



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

I have installed Active Directory, DHCP and DNS on Server 2012.

But DHCP gives me the error "The DHCP Service could not contact Active Directory"

My user is a member of the following groups:

Administrators
DHCP Administrators
Domain Admins
Enterprise Admins

So I don't quite understand why it doesn't work. I've tried various solutions on the net, but they don't fix the issue.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Have you used the right domain account when activating the scope with your domain? 
If not delete the scope the scope and recreate the scope and make sure you use the domain admin account to authorize\activate scope with AD


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

Thank you, yes, that helped. (I did it way back when you responded, but didn't respond back that it solved it)


----------

